# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Χειροποίητη κρέμα για νεοσσούς

## demis

Παιδια επειδη κ φετος θα χρειαστει να ταισω κανενα καναρινακι οπως καθε χρονο αν βγουν πανω απο 3 μικρα, προπερυσι βρηκα κρεμα περυσι δεν βρηκα κ ταιζα στο μικρο αυγο με ρυζαλευρο για μωρα ανακατεμενο με χλυαρο νερακι. Ηταν σωστο αυτο η απο τυχη καταφερε κ μεγαλωσε κ ζει μεχρι κ σημερα? γινεται να φτιαξουμε καποια  τετεια κρεμα σε περιτπωση που δεν βρισκουμε κρεμα στην πολη μας? εγω εδω που μενω δεν υπαρχουν κ πολλα πραγματα βασικα δεν υπαρχει τιποτα, προπερυσι ετυχε κ ειχα παει θεσσαλονικη κ βρηκα τυχαια κ μπορεσα κ εκανα τη δουλεια μου.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

den ξερω καταποσο ειναι σωστο...αλλα φιλη μου που μενει σε νησι και δεν εβρισκε μεγαλωσε μωρο απο την πρωτη μερα της ζωης του με βραστο αυγο-φριγανια-μηλο-νερο...
ολο και καποια συναγη θα υπαρχει για περιπτωση αναγκης...

----------


## demis

Κι εγω απο την πρωτη μερα τα εχω μεγαλωσει.. Δεν μπορει ολο κ καποια συνταγη θα υπαρχει δηλαδη τι εχουν η κρεμες εμποριου που δεν μπρουμε να φτιαξουμε εμεις?

----------


## jk21

θεμη οι ετοιμες κρεμες λογω επεξεργασιας τους προσφερονται σε υφη καταλληλη για να γινεται ευκολα χυλος.ενα προτερημα μιας μονο απο αυτες (δεν εχω δει καποια αλλη) ειναι οτι εχει καποιους βακιλλους ως προβιοτικα που προσπαθουν να αντικαταστησουν ουσιες που παιρνουν οι νεοσσοι απο τους γονεις και το σαλιο τους.οι αλλες τροφες οπως και το ετοιμο ανθος ορυζης που εχω προτεινει σε καποια συνταγη αυγοτροφης εχουν την τροφη των καλων βακτηριων ,τα πρεβιοτικα (φρουτοολογοζακχαριτες) .επισης το ανθος ορυζης αν συνδιαζεται με ποσοτητα σκονης αυγου (απο ειδη ζαχαροπλαστικης )ή με μερος κροκου αυγου καλα βρασμενου φυσικα (γιατι το ασπραδι δεν ευνοει αν ειναι βρασμενο τη δημιουργια χυλου) μπορει να κανει μια πολυ καλη κρεμα για νεοσσους αν προσφερεται φυσικα στις καταλληλες θερμοκρασιες (δες το αρθρο της πωλινας - windsa για ταισμα στο χερι τις αναφερει ) .επιπλεον το ανθος ορυζης (ετοιμο σκευασμα 2-3 εταιριων στα μαρκετ με το γιωτης πιο παλιο και γνωστο )  εχει προσθετες βιταμινες (υδατοδιαλυτες και λιποδιαλυτες ) και μεταλλικα στοιχεια (οπως ασβεστιο και φωσφορο ) απαραιτητα για την αναπτυξη και δινει οτι προσθετο δινουν οι ετοιμες.ο κροκος δινει τα απαραιτητα αμινοξεα και λιπαρα οξεα .2 μερη ανθος ορυζης και 2 μερη κροκο απο 12 λεπτο βρασμενο αυγο (που δεν θα το εχεις διατηρησει σε ψυγειο πανω απο 2 μερες για σιγουρια) ή 1 μερος απο αυγο σε σκονη  ειναι οκ .αν δεν θελουμε να δωσουμε μονο ριζαλευρο απο δημητριακα μπορουμε να κανουμε σκονη νιφαδες βρωμης ή σιτου(οχι αψητο αλευρι) και να δωσουμε 1 μερος ριζαλευρο και 1 μερος απο το αλλο δημητριακο αντι 2 ριζαλευρο.

ολα αυτα για καποιον που εχει λιγες περιπτωσεις νεοσσων για ταισμα στο χερι.αν καποιος το κανει σε εκταση και συστηματικα μπορει να παρει και ετοιμο σκευασμα και να κανει κατι τετοιο μονο σε εκτακτη ελλειψη

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Μπορείς να αγοράσεις από e-pet shops από το διαδύκτιο με αντικαταβολή,εύκολα και γρήγορα.*

----------


## demis

Ευχαριστω παιδια!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## small676

Εγώ κάνω κρέμα την αυγοτροφή και μετά την δίνω.

----------


## jk21

υποθετω θα εννοεις την ετοιμη ξηρου τυπου; να ξερεις οτι ακομα και αν γινεται πρωτα σκονη ωστε να μην σβολιζει μεσα απο τη συρριγγα οταν γινει κρεμα,χρειαζεται την προσθηκη αυγου ή κροκου αυγου επιπλεον για να πληρει τις αυξημενες αναγκες για πρωτεινες στους νεοσσους.επισης πρεπει να ειναι συσκευασμενη και να αναγραφει στα συστατικα της οτι εχουν προστεθει συνθετικες βιταμινες και αμινοξεα (μεθειονινη -λυσινη ) γιατι αλλιως υστερει ως προιον αφυδατωμενο σε σχεση με το φρεσκο αυγο.

καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας! αν θελεις μπορεις να μας συστηθεις και να σε καλωσορισοουμε στην σχετικη ενοτητα  :bye: 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...85%CE%BC%CE%B5

----------


## tsouk

Ντέμι αν θες σου βρίσκω τροφή αν ζητήσεις από το pet να σου   φέρει δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα εγώ πριν δυο μέρες τις ζήτησα και μου παρήγγειλε μονο ένα κουτί δεν υπάρχει θέμα όπως και καλή λύση είναι το e-pet sop
εκτος αν θες κάτι χειροποιητο για πιο οικομικό αλλα δεν νομίζω ότι θα είναι η μεγάλη διαφορα πχ η orlux τα 500 κάνουν 14,50 e

----------


## demis

Οχι δεν ειναι θεμα οτι θελω κατι χοιροποιητο. Απλα σκεφτομουν μπορει αν την παραγγειλω απο νωρις να μη χρειαστει γιατι σιως δεν βγουν μικρα η γιατι θα τα ταιζει η μητερα κ θα παει χαμενη ολη η τροφη! μπορει ομως να τυχει τελευταια στιγμη κ μεχρι να μου φερει ο αλλος να μην εχω να ταισω κ δεν θα ξερω τι θα κανω κ ηθελα να μαθω αν εκανα καλα περυσι που εδινα κροκο αυγου με ρυζαλευρο κ λιγο νερακι. Επισεις να τονισω για καποιον που δεν ξερει οτι ρωταω για καναρινια γιατι δηλαδη να μη το επισειρησει καποιος με παπαγαλακι γιατι αλλο τα καναρινια που μεγαλωνουν σε 2 ευδομαδες κ αλλο οι παπαγαλοι.. Δηλαδη δεν νομιζω οτι ενα μωρο παπαγαλακι θα την παλευσει με αυτου του ειδους την κρεμα!

----------


## Nikkk

Μιλάτε για καναρίνια αλλά ναι, εγώ έχω μεγαλώσει μωρά Κοκατίλ με φαριν λακτε  :Happy:  έχω κ εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα, τα pet shop εδώ δεν έχουν τίποτα κ τα κοντινότερα είναι 1,5 ώρα απόσταση! Επίσης μέσα στην φαρίν λακτέ ρίχνω κ μια κόκκινη σκόνη με κάτι μαύρα σποράκια μέσα που την πήρα απ'το pet, μου είπαν ότι είναι βιταμίνες. Ο πρόλοβος γίνεται κατακόκκινος!  :Happy:  πάντως την καταβροχθίζουν, δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Αλλά βέβαια μπορεί να μην είναι κ ότι καλύτερο γι'αυτά αλλά στην ανάγκη...

----------


## demis

καλυτερα να παιρνεις το ριζαλευρο για μωρα ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο τη φρουτοκρεμα κ μπορεις να το βρεις πολυ ευκολα οσο την φρουτοκρεμα κ δεν θα χεις τοσο πολυ φοβο πως τους κανεις κακο

----------


## jk21

αυτη την κοκκινη την << βιταμινη >> που σου ειπαν να δινεις σε κοκατιλ σαν βιταμινη να πας να σου εξηγησουν τι χρειαζεται η κοκκινη χρωστικη στα κοκατιλ ,  ποια συγκεκριμενη ουσια ειναι η χρωστικη που ενπεριεχεται (αφου ξερουν οτι ειναι βιταμινη και αφου θα εχουν το τσουβαλι ,θα εχουν και τα συστατικα της) ,να σου πουνε ποιες βιταμινες περιεχει ( καθε τροφιμο με συμπληρωματα βιταμινων τις αναγραφει ) και αν σου πουνε δεν ξερουν να  τους πεις οτι  <<δεν>> σου επιτρεπει το επιπεδο σου ...τους αξιζει!!! 

νικη τα ειπαμε και σε αλλο ποστ.ειτε βρισκεις τροφη για νεοσσους  (ο βαγγελης σιγουρα θα σου βρει ) ειτε κανεις εν αναγκη οτι περιγραφω εδω στην πρωτη σελιδα.τα προβληματα στα εσωτερικα οργανα πχ συκωτι κλπ των πουλιων δεν βγαινουν απο την μια μερα στην αλλη....

----------

